
Every teenager today was born this century. Trust is different for web natives - longstaff2009
https://medium.com/@ben_longstaff/every-teenager-today-was-born-this-century-trust-is-different-for-digital-natives-d553e6f0169f
======
ziddoap
> _the gate keepers of old media kept us safe by drip feeding us outrage. Now
> we are drinking from the social media firehose, always on, always connected,
> constantly fatigued._

> _Choose your channel and pick your side, you’re either with us or against
> us. All those complex issues boil down to a binary yes or no, this is what
> defines who you are, are you good or evil?_

Quite the heavy, negative manifesto for a piece about the negative undertone
of common words.

I don't quite know how word frequency necessary has anything to do with trust
(or lack thereof), but.. Interesting to see that "milkshake duck" made the
2017 list.

